# Omega Seamaster F300



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

I have just bought one of those black dialled, cone shaped cased Seamaster f300s, with a date at three oâ€™clock and a crown at 2 oâ€™clock, wonâ€™t be able to post a photo until the weekend.

Could anybody let me know what the model number is?

I need a replacement bracelet, the existing one is marked 1125, and the next question is where can I get one and how much do they cost?

Thanks


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Neal

Can't help you with the reference of the watch (can't see a crown at "2" f300Hz Seamaster on the Traditions site), but the 1125 bracelet is available at Ofrei for $342. There are 2 slightly different options for end links if you need them at $20

Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Toshi said:


> Hi Neal
> 
> Can't help you with the reference of the watch (can't see a crown at "2" f300Hz Seamaster on the Traditions site), but the 1125 bracelet is available at Ofrei for $342. There are 2 slightly different options for end links if you need them at $20
> 
> Rich


Rich

I can't find it for some reason, please could you post the link up?


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi Neal.

This normally came with the strap adaptor, so any bracelet fitted would most likely be one of the generic Omega models.

Can you pop the back off and tell me the number, i should then be able to tell you what the strap/bracelet options were...

Most i have seen have had a JB Champion made Omega bracelet on them.....indicating that they came from the States originally...

Keith


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like this

http://images.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=h...l%3Den%26sa%3DN

Sorry keith I have no tools to remove the back of the watch.

I think it would take a strap and the lug width is 18mm


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Found this when I was looking up Paul's Conical Megasonic...



> Seamaster - Electronic
> 
> Gents' metal bracelet
> 
> ...


Picture matches yours.

Andy


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

well done Andy :thumbsup:

It also answers the question of which end pieces are required

Rich


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you very much for that Andy and here it is I had another Omega bracelet that was the same, so i have managed to get the bracelet fixed after putting on a new clasp.


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Here is a shot of the case back










The crown










The bracelet back in working order


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Really nice. The case looks to be in original condition too.

What condition is the dial in? Any blisters?

Andy


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Andy

The dial is perfect, not a blister in sight and it looks SO much better in the steel. Even the glass is completely scratch free. Its about as good as you can get for non mucked abot cone f300.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Really good to hear the dial is good on this one, so many of these blue dials have blistered over the years


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Here are a couple of dial close ups


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Here are a couple of dial close ups


That really is nice. Well done.


----------



## hijimmy13 (May 23, 2008)

Hi, Toshi claims that the bracelet for this is available on Ofrei but this is not the case. Ive tried to find one but cant. I'm going to try to have an omega NOS 1286/249 put onto mine when it arrives next week. Still looking for a white dial cone though!!


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

hijimmy13 said:


> Hi, Toshi claims that the bracelet for this is available on Ofrei but this is not the case. Ive tried to find one but cant. I'm going to try to have an omega NOS 1286/249 put onto mine when it arrives next week. Still looking for a white dial cone though!!


Jimmy, the fact that you were unable to find it doesn't automatically mean it's not there







.

See below for a screen shot clearly showing the bracelet on their website (url covered due to forum rules - hope this is ok, mods?)










Rich


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

That's a cheap bracelet. :blink:


----------

